# Savage Weather Warrior Question



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm throwing around the idea of a new caliber, and was considering the Savage Weather Warrior. Does anyone have any experience with this gun, and also how much do they cost about? I was in the Bismarck Scheels today, and they didn't have any, and the worker really couldn't give me a solid answer to the cost. I am thinking about a 260 Rem.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy. i am thinking the same thing :beer: . scheels in fargo does'nt carry them either. :x . check over at www.auctionarms.com


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

around $650 at Cabelas. don't know about the 260 caliber though. That might hard to find.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They should be able to get them in, the online catalog has them listed so a quick call to the factory should yield some results on the 260 if scheels or cabela's actually took the time to give them a call. 

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How hard do you think it will be to find brass and other components for that caliber?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it won't be hard at all.

If you can't find brass you can always neck up 243win brass or neck down 7mm-08 brass or 308 brass. The 243brass would be easier in my opinion, only 1 process. The 7mm-08 wouldn't be to bad with a TiNi bushing in a comp die, but i think the 308 brass doing the same method with a bushing to 7mm then to 6.5mm might give you a bit to much neck, to thick. Then you'd probably have to use a reamer and open up the neck a bit, neck turn it, then neck it back to spec. The 243 would be easier, and you can find some really nice brass, ie Lapua, Norma.

Bullets are easy to find online, you just have to know what you want to try.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I went on midwayusa and looked. I think Larry Potterfield will thank me for my business! They have quite a bit of 6.5 mm bullets, and some brass.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

here is what you need. Get a set of Redding 260 dies and get a tappered sizing button. 243 brass, lube, and run it.

https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/14649

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Word on the street is Lapua will be making 260 brass in the near future. A "Lapua USA" rep has even been quoted as giving out hints to this as well. When/if this takes place, should free up some brass inventory from other manufacturers.

Did you check availability of the brass on Midway? I think you're stuck making your own for a while. :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

adam,

The first I'd heard of the rumor was from BBJ last night. If it were to happen it would be a good thing. I would probably pick up a barrel sooner.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> here is what you need. Get a set of Redding 260 dies and get a tappered sizing button. 243 brass, lube, and run it.
> 
> https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/14649
> 
> xdeano


So, would you only have to run the brass through that sizing button before the first firing? Than what, run it through the 260 FL sizer, or is that not necessary at this point? Once fired you'd just FL with the 260 sizer right?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

after you bump out the necks, load and shoot, it'll blow out the case to form your cases, after that just use either a neck bushing or full length die and keep loading.

The case is basically the same from the head to the shoulder, shoulder angle is the same. The only real difference is the over all case length and the shoulder/neck junction, both of which are nothing to worry about.

You can also just get a bushing and some 7-08 brass and neck down.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am thinking a Savage 16 in .260 would be a special order. They can do it, but it will cost you extra. Just buy a used one, in .308 or .243 and take the barrel off. Get a Savage factory .260 or better yet a McGowen or Shilen "prefit" and you will have one amazingly accurate rifle for very little cash. Very easy to do, if I can do it, pretty much any one can.

In all the reading I have done, it is better to use the .243, then 7mm-08, then .308 in that order if you have to make brass. There is factory brass available tho so you don't NEED to make your own. When Lapua starts making it, I am throwing out all my old stuff!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

McGowen out of Illinois?? They do all my gunsmithing. Dumping little place that does amazing work.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the current Savage catalogue and they don't list the 260 Remington for any of their models.

After telling everyone that the 6.5 was very good I finally bought my first one. I purchased the 6 .5 X 284 Norma. When I was looking into that cartridge I learned something I was unaware of. The 6.5 X 284 and the 6.5 X 284 Norma are not the same. The only difference is the shoulder of the Norma is .004 further forward. However, one has to be very careful because on the internet I see they load the Norma with a few grains more powder. I have been resizing and turning 284 Winchester so I better chamber softly and not push the shell to far forward and cause any head space problems. As far as I can find though .004 they say causes no problems as the brass is fire-formed.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope, McGowen Premier Barrels LLC out of Kalispell MT. I have 3 of their barrels, and all have been very good shooters. Took a little while to get one of them the way I ordered it, but they do shoot.

Plainsman, what dies are you using? When I ordered mine they said the 6.5-284 Win dies would work just fine for my Norma chamber. I haven't noticed any thing, but you have a lot more experience with this stuff. Is there any thing I need to be worried about?

I have had 2 Weather Warriors, one in .223, and one in 7mm. They are great rifles. The stocks on those leave a lot to be desired though. I have heard of people using various methods to stiffen the forend, but I would just replace it with a B&C or similar, but that is just me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage, I have the Redding three die set and the box says Norma on it. A friend wants to sell me his Forester micrometer bench rest dies but I have to set the sizing die back 1/2 turn to use it. I can use it for neck sizing only, but that's ok, I may buy them just to use the bullet seating die and neck size with my Redding.

I have that Savage Weather Warrior in 22-250. When I got it at Cabela's a couple of years ago they were $540, but on sale for $479. Then I had one of those spend $400 get $100 off. Then I used my Cabela's card and got another $10 off so I got out of the store with that rifle for $369. I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

The Savage website still shows the 260 Rem in the Weather Warrior line. But you are right on the catalogs--both Scheels in Bismarck and Cabelas in Rogers, MN (papapete checked for me there yesterday) said they didn't see it offered in the catalog. Papapete said the guys at the Rogers Cabelas had never even heard of the 260 caliber! Maybe Savage is phasing that caliber out.

I have heard it's also offered in Remington 700 CDL.

If I do a eventual build of it, could I do that with a Stevens 200?

Just wondering what some options are.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am sure you could build of the Stevens. I was drooling over the Savage Long Range Hunter. It comes in 300 Win Mag and 6.5 X 284 Norma. It's just a 260 on steroids. 
Some say the barrel is only good for 800 rounds. They call it a barrel burner, but they called the 264 Win Mag a barrel burner too, and my neighbors still groups under 1/2 inch after a couple thousand rounds. I have been on the internet a lot looking at articles on the 6.5 X 284. One fellow says that if you use a 270 brush and keep that carbon ring down you can double the life of the barrel. He said clean every time you shoot. Another said if you go to R17 instead of H4350 or H4831 you will add to your barrel life. Slower powders that change the pressure curve do less fire cutting in the throat. 
I am using 50 gr of R22 with 140 gr Burger VLD. It's slow at 2775 fps, but it groups under .2 inches. Groups have ranged from .09 to .15 with that load. I am going to bring it up to about 52 gr which is still under max, but I would like 2900 fps for deer hunting. If you google that cartridge you will find a youtube of a guy shooting an elk at 935 yards with it. Another is target shooting at 1400 yards. Accuracy from my Cooper is simply crazy. A three inch target at 600 yards is duck soup.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think Savage is getting rid of the 260, from what I read on the Savage Shooters site it sounds like they are planning to bring out 1 or 2 regular production rifles due to the increase in popularity. I don't remember the exact post right off hand, but I read it in the last 4 days, so it was pretty new.

Good luck with the CDL if you want to go that route. I tried that a few years ago, and idiots that still have them treat them like they are made of gold. People were trying to get me to pay $200-$500 more than what they cost when they were on the shelf. Not my idea of fun for a rifle that was discontinued.

Yes, the Stevens is exactly the same as the Savage 10-11-12-16 actions. You can do a build off one just like a Savage action. You can even buy a good aftermarket trigger to replace the crappy one they put in the Stevens models. The best thing is if you are really looking for a 260 you can just buy a Savage or Stevens action, and order a 260 barrel. You don't have to buy a whole rifle and break it down if you don't want to. Northlander over on the Savage Shooters site sells actions, barreled actions, whole rifles, many aftermarket barrels, and even actions with stocks. Check that site if you are really looking to do a build.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't want to hassle with that if that is how they act about those CDLs. Nice guns but I don't have the time or patience for that crap. I just want to grab the gun, buy it, and leave.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The people I dealt with on the CDLs were gunbroker and such. Had a guy at Cabelas and a guy at the Loft in Minot checking on them for me, but they couldn't find a distributor with them in stock. They were discontinued a few years ago from what I was told. You probably would have trouble finding one any way, then you have the folks that want new or above new prices for used rifles.

The Savage/Stevens is definately the way to go. Barrels are easy on easy off, and head spacing is simple. I have done 4 so far, and have not had any problems. Headspace is less than my factory rifles, so brass should last longer.(I hope any way) Looking to get a .338 Edge barrel made for my Mod 112 switch. Have a 6.5X284 Norma barrel on it right now, and have a 7mm RM barrel in the safe for fun.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is good to know. I was leaning more towards Savages anyway. The Remingtons looked too dang beautiful I want a gun I can beat up a bit.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"The Remingtons looked too dang beautiful I want a gun I can beat up a bit."

I don't know, I just got my Savage back from finishing and bedding, and I think it looks pretty dang beautiful too!!! Just had to brag a bit!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DAMN!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Drooling on my keyboard over that Savage.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dang, they did a great job on that wood. Love the bolt.

xdeano


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i got the weather warrior in a 270 WSM. i only spent about $420 on mine but it's the 16fss model which is the cheaper of the weather warriors. the main difference is it does not have the detachable magazine. i love it though, did a backpacking huntin trip in the mountains this year and it rained on us all night. that morning we just shook off the guns and ready to go!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> DAMN!


X2 DAMN...holy crap, even Jiffy and Horsager would touch that one!!!! :bop:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Giving credit where it is due, the stock was made by Sharp Shooter Supply out of Ohio, and they also did the fluting and powder coating of the bolt body/handle. The design of the the stock is superb(IMO) but took a very long time to receive it, and there were alignment problems with the holes in the pillars matching the holes for the action screws. I was very happy with what I recieved for the price though.

Joel Russo out of PA did the finish work, and fixed the alignment problems and bedded the stock for me. He also did a custom stock for me on a 116 FHSAK Weather Warrior. He does excellent work, and the stocks fit like a glove. 
Joel has his own CNC machine and can write programs for individual rifles if he doesn't already have them.(which is what he did with mine as it was the first Accutrigger Centerfeed Hinged Floorplate stock he ever made)

Thanks for the kind words! I will have xdeano shoot it and post pictures if it shoots well!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

why would you want me to shoot it, the groups will be about 2" at 100yds, compared to you're bug holes.  Don't know that I want to shoot such a pretty gun. You should bring that to a match or two this next summer and put it through the paces.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN!
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

crosshunt

Was that a new price? Where did you get it at?


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah it was new. got it at Sportsmans Warehouse with a 5% military discount which pretty much just took off the tax. But that was in idaho, i dont think they have a store in no dak.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The Sportsman's Warehouse in ND is under a new name, but still in Fargo. The guys working at the gun counter still have NO CLUE about guns, but they still have better prices than scheels, cabelas, and gander. The guy I talked to in late Dec tried to tell me the Springfield STANDARD model M1A was the National Match rifle.  They still give the 5% Military/Police discount. I would say any thing under $500 is a REALLY GOOD price, I am guessing right around $550-600 is average.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Damnit I was coming through Fargo on Tuesday and had time for one stop and considered Sportsman's and Outdoorsman and went to Outdoorsman. Luck of the draw!


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah i was really serprised with their lack of knowledge. when i was first looking at mine to buy i asked the guy if that was a .270 they had and he looked at it and was like no its a 16. after giving him a really stupid look i said ill take a look at it anyways. then told him yeah its a .270wsm, the 16 is just the model #. but they got the best prices i could find just probably wouldnt ask them for advise


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't mind trying one of these out.

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/#


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I clicked on the link and it doesn't go to a rifle. Which one were you looking at? I am waiting for info on their new .260 they have in the lineup now. I haven't been able to see pix on their website yet.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Darn link. I was looking at the 10 Predator Hunter Max 1 in 260. I already have one 260, but could always use another one for my boy to shoot.

Try this one;
http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/mode ... HUNTERMAX1



Savage260 said:


> I clicked on the link and it doesn't go to a rifle. Which one were you looking at? I am waiting for info on their new .260 they have in the lineup now. I haven't been able to see pix on their website yet.


Are you talking about the model 12 Long Range Precision. I sure would like to see what that looks like also.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That predator looks nice and they got the twist rate right. I wouldn't mind one.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, that Predator looks nice, and yes, I was talking about the LRP, just couldn't remember exactly what it was called. 

I suppose I should have a .260 in a Savage bolt gun, being my screen name and all.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

xdeano said:


> That predator looks nice and they got the twist rate right. I wouldn't mind one.
> 
> xdeano


I noticed that also. All thier 260 rifles have a 1:8 same as the 260 I have. I never understood why some manufacturers put a 1:10 on thier rifles.


----------



## Fullboar (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Fallguy 
great choice of caliber. The 260 rem is now my go to caliber and I own or have owned most of the common cals (25-06, .270win, 30-06, .308win ect). The .260 gives great performance and its lighter on barrels then those calibers just listed (except the .308) and has about the same recoil as a 25-06. About the only problem with the .260 rem is if you want to shoot different weight bullets you have to be a reloader. Lapua is starting to make brass for the .260
http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/201 ... dge-brass/
If you can't find that the nolser .260 brass isnt bad

A lot of long range shooters like the .260 rem
http://demigodllc.com/articles/the-case ... remington/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fullbore, I have been having good luck with Winchester 284 necked down to 6.5 for my Cooper in 6.5 X 284. The 140 Berger VLD group under 1/4 inch right along with the Lapua. I brought this up because you may be able to turn down 308 Federal Gold Match, and have some very good brass. I noticed the neck thickness on new Lapua ranges .014 to .017 (or something like that, I don't remember right now) , but my turned down Winchester are consistent. Right now I need to check and see if I get better groups with .014 or .015. 
I often wonder if I should not have ordered the 260 instead of the 6.5 X 284 because of barrel wear. I think for target shooting I'll shoot 142 SMK at about 2500 fps in the hopes the reduced loads will give me longer barrel life. I was talking to a Cooper dealer and he thought they may make a 6.5 short mag of the 300 Win Mag this year. I understand they have been a wildcat for three or four years now with 1000 yard bench shooters.


----------

